
BPA exposure through skin from store receipts takes longer to be excreted - transverse
https://medicalxpress.com/news/2017-09-bisphenol-exposure-skin-receipts-longer.html
======
transverse
PubMed link:
[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/28759207](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/28759207)

